

The Inside Story of Tor, the Best Anonymity the Government Ever Built - eevilspock
http://www.businessweek.com/printer/articles/179537-the-inside-story-of-tor-the-best-internet-anonymity-tool-the-government-ever-built

======
deadfall
This is a great talk at Defcon about Tor.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=864FxA3jmHk](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=864FxA3jmHk)

